#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Alarme fiberhome

## felipest

Boa tarde pessoal

alguma alma caridosa poderia me ajudar
explicando por gentileza como faço para
resolver o led vermelho de alm da placa gc8b
aparentemente nao tenho nenhum problema com a onu
mais percebo que de vez em quando vejo uma bolinha
vermelha/verde na onu do cliente, depois normaliza e ficam
as duas bolinhas verdes, porém o led vermelho continha na placa.
Fiz pesquisas e não conseguir encontrar uma solução

alguém já passou por isso q poderia me ajudar???

----------


## Chephei

Voce ja verificou se a fibra esta alinhada ?
Ou dobrada e etc

----------


## felipest

Obrigado por responder e desculpe por demorar!
Aqui normalizou após termos um queda da energia, só fiquei curioso
como o chassi sentiu sendo que temos uma banca de baterias!
mais, já normalizou obrigado!

----------

